# EMT-B in Maryland



## knichol1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey everyone. I was looking through past threads about employment, but couldn't find much on Maryland. Does anyone have any idea about salaries for EMT-Bs in the private companies in Maryland? I was planning to start with private companies out of school since the county I live in is in a hiring freeze and the surrounding companies do not seem to have any positions open. Thanks!


----------



## frdude1000 (Jan 30, 2012)

Private EMS EMT's only do IFT in MD.  Salaries are not very high, especially for EMT-B's.  Depends on what part of the state you are looking at, but I live close to D.C. in Montgomery County.  Here are our local IFT privates:
-Team Critical Care
http://www.teamcriticalcare.net/
-Lifestar response
http://www.accessontime.com/lifestarresponse/locations/maryland.shtml
-Butler Medical Transport
http://www.butlermedicaltransport.com/Home.html
-AMR
-Hart to Heart 
http://www.harttoheartambulance.com/
-Patriot Medical Transport
http://patriotmedicaltransport.com/index.HTML


----------



## knichol1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the information. Big help. The advisor of the program said she has seen wages starting around $14 an hour and as high as $16, but the $16 an hour isn't as frequent. Does this seem about right or a bit on the high side?


----------



## rescue1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Seems high to me. More like $12/hour for a basic, if not less.
Best Care Ambulance is another private company on the Eastern Shore. Some volunteer fire/ambulance companies also hire paid EMTs to staff their ambulances, in areas without a county fire department. Off the top of my head, Cecil, Queen Anne's, and possibly Charles counties have volly departments with at least partially paid ambulances. Pay there can vary.
And then there's the County EMS departments, Caroline, Queen Anne's, Talbot and Dorchester Counties have paid county ambulances and hire basics.


----------



## Jon (Feb 2, 2012)

My gut tells me that ~12ish is more accurate to shoot for.


----------



## MedicBender (Feb 2, 2012)

My private job paid me $13.50 starting with a shift differential if you wanted to pick up night shifts. I think I ended making around 14.50 after 2 years


----------



## Jon (Feb 13, 2012)

MedicBender said:


> My private job paid me $13.50 starting with a shift differential if you wanted to pick up night shifts. I think I ended making around 14.50 after 2 years


In DC Metro area? As a EMT or medic?


----------



## MedicBender (Feb 13, 2012)

Jon said:


> In DC Metro area? As a EMT or medic?



DC metro, I was an EMT-B. Medics I believe made around $21/hour


----------



## Jon (Feb 14, 2012)

Ahh.

Next question - what non-fire 911 EMS jobs exist in the DC Metro area. Both EMT and Medic.


----------



## MedicBender (Feb 14, 2012)

Very few. 

As was mentioned before there are a couple IFT companies, but no private 911. The job I worked at was a dual role security/EMS job for a large independent living community.


----------



## rescue1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Jon said:


> Ahh.
> 
> Next question - what non-fire 911 EMS jobs exist in the DC Metro area. Both EMT and Medic.



I don't think there are any. DC Fire runs in the city, Montgomery County and PG County Fire Departments runs EMS on the Maryland side, and Fairfax County Fire/Rescue and Arlington Fire Department run EMS on the Virginia side. 

Alexandria Fire Department would be the closest to what you're asking. They run the ambulances, but medics are not cross trained as firefighters, so they run EMS only.


----------



## MedicBender (Feb 14, 2012)

Charles County is another EMS only county. They utilize ALS chase units and mostly volunteer FD.


----------

